# Worst Pixar Movie



## Mark Holtz

Title says it all. Lets see what everyone's opinion is of the worst Pixar full-length film ever made. (Note that while the English adaption of _Sprited Away_ was handled by John Lasseter at Pixar, and included some Pixar people, it is not a Pixar film).


----------



## dpeters11

Interesting question. I think Pixar's "worst" movie was Finding Nemo. Just didn't care for it as much. However, I think their worst movie is still about a 7-8 out of 10. But my absolute favorite is Ratatouille. I'm still waiting on Incredibles on Blu, the sound should be fantastic.

I have a friend that saw Monster's Inc in the theater and thought it was so bad he almost walked out of the theater.


----------



## LarryFlowers

A bad Pixar Movie?

Are you kidding? If their is a bad pixar movie out there it would be one that scored a 9 on a 10 scale.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

LarryFlowers said:


> A bad Pixar Movie?
> 
> Are you kidding? If their is a bad pixar movie out there it would be one that scored a 9 on a 10 scale.


Wait a second... Are you admitting Steve Jobs did something right?!? :lol:

I agree with Larry. I've never seen a bad Pixar movie.


----------



## barryb

No vote from me.... of the ones I saw in the poll, I liked everyone of them.


----------



## WERA689

Agreed. Bad and Pixar Movie should never be uttered in a single sentence.


----------



## redsoxfan26

There is no such thing as a "bad" Pixar movie. If you held me down and twisted my arm enough, I may utter _The Incredibles_.

I like them all though.

_Finding Nemo_ is my favorite.


----------



## fwlogue

I will have to agree with the other post here. I have never seen a Pixar movie that I did not like.


----------



## fluffybear

fwlogue said:


> I will have to agree with the other post here. I have never seen a Pixar movie that I did not like.


+1

However, if I were being forced to choose one then my choice would be Wall-E


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Ranking them somehow is tough....as they all made a lot of money and were big successes....The Incredibles seems to be the only one that as perhaps a bit weaker than the others. Many of those reside here on Blu Ray, and have been viewed multiple times.


----------



## RasputinAXP

I can't believe how many people said Incredibles. Such a great, packed, tightly paced movie.

I had to vote Cars. My son loves it. This allows me to see it with an analytical eye. 

It's overlong and preachy. On the bright side since my son is a motorhead already at 3 years old, he loves the whole thing. I need to work on my "phantom edit" version of it, though. Lop out a big chunk of stuff, including the James Taylor bit.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

If I was ranking them, thus not to say "bad"

For me....
The bottom three would be:
Ratatouille, Nemo, and Wall-E

With probably Ratatouille being #11, but I would no where close call it a "bad" movie.
I just like the other's more.

UP is actually playing on my TV Right now


----------



## BubblePuppy

Since my movie likes/dislikes are not based on box office sales but on how quickly I fall asleep during viewing I voted for Wall-E as the worst, but as a cure for insomnia I have to rate it as the best of the list.


----------



## bidger

redsoxfan26 said:


> There is no such thing as a "bad" Pixar movie. If you held me down and twisted my arm enough, I may utter _The Incredibles_.


That I don't get. To me, that's the best Pixar movie because it broke the tradition of using characters other than human for the lead. It's "Bond"-like in a lot of respects. And I really can't think of another Pixar secondary character as entertaining as "Edna Mole". My vote is for "Wall-E".


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

For me it is The Incredibles and it wasnt that bad


----------



## armophob

Having no kids, I don't get to see them all.
But my opinion is jaded because when I visit my friend with 3 kids, the Pixar movies I begin to dislike the most, are the ones I have to watch over and over and over and over and over..............................................


----------



## QuickDrop

dpeters11 said:


> Interesting question. I think Pixar's "worst" movie was Finding Nemo. Just didn't care for it as much. However, I think their worst movie is still about a 7-8 out of 10. But my absolute favorite is Ratatouille. I'm still waiting on Incredibles on Blu, the sound should be fantastic.


IMO, "Finding Nemo" qualifies as Pixar most overrated film. It fits way too easily into the the children film that doesn't make their parents throw up demo. But Cars is just not a very good film.


----------



## spartanstew

Wall*E was the worst for me and is the only Pixar movie that has not had repeat viewings in my house (despite owning it). 

Up is second worst for us as it's only been watched twice (and also owned).

Between myself, my wife and the kids, all the others have been viewed probably hundreds of times.


----------



## djlong

I just can't say there's a "bad" Pixar movie.

Now, change it to "least fantastic" and I can answer that.. Maybe.

While I like "Ratatouille", it doesn't compel me to stop 'surfing' when going through the guide. When the lowest rated movie in the list is like an 8 or 9 on the 1-10 scale, that's saying something.


----------



## Getteau

I voted for Wall-e, but it could have just as easily been Up. I really didn't like either of them and neither gets additional plays in our house or the car. Depending on the mood of the kids, the rest get played pretty often (with Cars and the various Toy Stories being played the most).


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It's hard to say what the worst is because none are really that bad. _Monsters Inc._ was a disappointment for me because I didn't find the plot that good. I thought _Finding Nemo_ aimed too much for kids while most of the films had something for people of all ages.


----------



## dpeters11

Stuart Sweet said:


> It's hard to say what the worst is because none are really that bad. _Monsters Inc._ was a disappointment for me because I didn't find the plot that good. I thought _Finding Nemo_ aimed too much for kids while most of the films had something for people of all ages.


I think this is why I didn't care for Nemo as much. I don't have kids, so Pixar movies for me are about how well they entertain an adult.

What I'm not sure about is all the sequels (Monsters Inc 2, Cars 2) and the next original one being a Disney Princess movie. As a 35 year old guy, I've just never been a big Disney Princess fan. Though, admittedly, I did find some things enjoyable about Princess and the Frog. Maybe because I'm a Jazz fan and love the old school cel animation look.


----------



## jodyguercio

Saying Pixar has made a bad movie is like saying the sky is green. It just isn't true. We own every one of them and everyone of them gets repeat viewings. Our sons sick/rainy day movie is _Cars_, followed closely by both _Nemo_ and _Wall-E_.


----------



## Fluthy

1) Toy Story
2) Toy Story 3
3) The Incredibles
4) Toy Story 2
5) Finding Nemo
6) Up
7) Monsters Inc
8) Cars
9) Wall E
10) A Bug's Life
11) Ratatouille


----------



## trdrjeff

Wall-E by a wide margin...talk about preachy. Also, TS3 did not live up to the first two.


----------



## Grydlok

maybe WALL·E but you would have to put a gun to my head(Taliban style) to make me say it was bad.


----------



## Tulsacoker

My wife and I have this discussion all the time.....and still the 11th is a 8 out of 10 scale..
1) Finding Nemo 
2) The Incredibles 
3) Monsters Inc
4) Ratatouille 
5) Up
6) Wall E
7) Toy Story
8) Cars
9) Toy Story 3
10) A Bug's Life
11) Toy Story 2


----------



## BAHitman

They are all good, but I voted for the rat movie simply because I liked ti the least... but it was still good.


----------



## Mavrick

I am another one who does not think Pixar has made a bad move.


----------



## Tulsacoker

Mavrick said:


> I am another one who does not think Pixar has made a bad move.


I agree! in fact there are some Pixar movies I love the more I watch them. Up for one and Wall-E. When I first saw them I was luke warm but after a few viewing they are moving up on my list. Like Toy story, especially since they were the first) but not as much as my wife.


----------



## bidger

Tulsacoker said:


> Like Toy story, especially since they were the first) but not as much as my wife.


I would hope so. After all, you went to the trouble of marrying her!


----------



## armophob

It is possible that all these Pixar movies will be to this generations kids what Looney Tunes cartoons are for me now.


----------



## Drucifer

Sorry, but I like 'em all.

It's Disney other cartoon movies that miss the mark.


----------



## VarianW

Honestly is there a "bad" Pixar movie?? Plus how do we rate bad?? Bad as in Shrek 3 bad?? If we are talk a movie I didn't enjoy as much then it's Toy Story 2


----------



## Reaper

Not a fan of Ratatouille; just can't get behind the premise that rats in a resteraunt kitchen are a good thing.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Here is the Box Office Chart showing the grosses of the Pixar film, not adjusted for inflation.

Personally, I thought that this discussion was interesting. Pixar does put emphasis on storytelling and script as well as the computer animation. In addition, whenever possible, they do strive for accuracy, although at times, liberties are taken. The movies are fun to watch, and like several had said, a bad movie from Pixar is still a good movie. I'm still surprised that the polls winner, The Incredibles, was the worst film, as I thought it was one of the best superhero films out there. Oh well.


----------



## mikepax

I too have enjoyed all Pixar Movies!


----------



## dpeters11

I generally don't bump old threads, but thought of this one when I saw this. Could this be the worst Pixar movie? I have not seen it, but from the tally on Rotten Tomatoes, it doesn't look good for Cars 2. Audiences like it better than the critics, but I don't think I've seen critics give a Pixar film such a low score. 52 fresh, 102 rotten.

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/cars_2/


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Not a chance...

I saw it last weekend.
If you came into the movie expexting the same story as Cars 1... you will be ticked.
If you came into the movie expecting Lightning to be the primary, you will be ticked (Mater is).

if you don't like Larry the Cable Guy (and Tow Mater)... you will be ticked.
----------

The animation was OUTSTANDING... there are some sceens that I can't wait to see again on BluRay, as they are so realistic.

The story was fun, action packed though..... it is a SPY movie with the Cars characters.

For Me... Bug's Life is still the worst.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I agree with what you're saying. It was a very different movie from the first. Was it derivative? Sure. But you know, when your target audience is so young, does it really matter if it rips off movie scripts from 40 years ago? 

It was an absolute visual feast. The level of detail and thought in the animation makes me glad that, for the first time in 8 months, I actually went to the theatre.


----------



## Drucifer

There are no worst Pixar movie. I may have a least favorite Pixar movie. But even their least favorite is a hell of a lot better compared to a lot of crap I have watch.


----------



## Jhon69

Now that's makes sense the movie voted the worst is the one I bought.


----------

